# Bee and Wasp stings



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I disturbed a Bee's nest in the shed and got stung on the hand, that was painful for a good day or so.
I took the dog out for a walk this morning and she stood on a wasp and got stung, later on in the day I was sat having a coffee in the garden and felt something buzzing round up my trouser leg.
I did a quick dance and a wasp flew out but not before it stung me.
Is it just me or are they active this year.
Wasp sting not as painful as the bee sting though.

Mike


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Funny enough I was reading this today
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wi...th-more-spots-tend-to-be-more-aggressive.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oddly enough we were remarking that there were less wasps around than usual this year. We think it is because we spent a fortune buying a new wasp trap to replace our faithful but cracked cheapy.

Don't forget:

Vinegar for Wasp stings ( VW)
Bicarb for Bees (BB)

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sting*

Bumble or Honey Bee?

TM


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: sting*



teemyob said:


> Bumble or Honey Bee?
> 
> TM


I called it several names and I'm certain that one of them was not Honey  
It was not one of the big ones but the kind that keep sneaking of with bits of our Lavender.

Mike


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A Bee leaves his sting in you I believe so you have to pull it out with tweezers.
Wasps dont they can retract their sting out.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Beehave*

Beehave!

I only asked Mike because some Bees Sting, Some won't, Some Die, Some Don't.

Depends on Sex and Species.

What did you do to make it sting you?

TM


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Beehave*



teemyob said:


> Beehave!
> 
> I only asked Mike because some Bees Sting, Some won't, Some Die, Some Don't.
> 
> ...


I took the nest out of the shed but while I was laying the floor the Bee's kept coming in looking for it. Eventually one of them must have got a bit narked and decided to have a go at me.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Beehave*



MikeCo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Beehave!
> ...


Murderer !

There is the answer. If you are going to move/disturb a bee have (esp a wasps nest). Stay away from where it was/is for 24 hours.

TM


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

In France this year we didn't see any wasps or hornets, whereas usually at this time of year we'd see lots of wasps and some hornets. We wondered if the numbers had been affected by the very cold winter weather.
Lala


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Beehave*



teemyob said:


> [
> There is the answer. If you are going to move/disturb a bee have TM


Phone your local Beekeepers club. They'll send someone round to collect it.

We've seen more hoverflies than usual this year most of them pretending to be wasps.

G


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Mavis not tweezers to remove a bee sting. If you do you squeeze the toxin in the recommend is you scrape it out with a knife.


----------



## Tjp (Jun 18, 2010)

I picked the plums from our tree 2 nights ago & the amount of 'drunk' wasps was alarming - they eat into the plums. We certainly have our fair share in Ireland.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I put lemonade onto a wasp sting Lady p got last week end.

Now I know to carry a bottle of vinegar and some dilute bicarb with me.

Lemonade is good for jellyfish stings

Dave p


----------

